

CyberCity allows government hackers to train for attacks - waterlesscloud
http://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/cybercity-allows-government-hackers-to-train-for-attacks/2012/11/26/588f4dae-1244-11e2-be82-c3411b7680a9_print.html

======
IceyEC
This is absolutely amazing, I would love to see some pictures of the scale
model!

